

How do you know you're writing good code? - BlackJack
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/61655/27757/

======
noonespecial
If you look back on what you've written and are embarrassed by all of the
things you did because you just didn't know better back then, you are on the
path grasshopper.

If you've never had that experience, well, sorry, but your code almost
certainy stinks.

------
byoung2
I knew when the senior developer started asking me (the English major) to
review his code.

